# F360 probing routines



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm loving the Drewtronics passive probe and have watched a lot of YT videos about probing within your CAM setup (Fusion 360 in my case). I have designed a bunch of bosses, pockets, cylinders and cubes to practice on. On my simulate, I have it stopping on collisions. SOME of my models do error out for this reason. Mostly pockets. I've changed tolerances, leave no extra stock, over travel allowances..it's hit or miss. Anyone have any good advice on adding probing to F360 CAM setups?
I have great luck with the probe just using normally, but this would be quicker and avoid human error of jogging the wrong direction etc...


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 11, 2020)

No one is using F360 for probing? Wow, it seems like such a good idea but maybe it has little to no real value? Just to have the machine in charge of the probe seems like a huge step for speeding up the setup. I'm notorious for jogging the wrong direction ot using the shuttle instead of jog.
# cncWorldProblems


----------



## Boswell (Sep 12, 2020)

I broke one tip early one but have managed to avoid damage since then.  It also does not take much time to put the tip in the right place to start the probe routine to find the edge. I am not eve sure if my CAM system will support a probe activity. I'll to look.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks Boswell. As I am new to CNC and probing, I really don't understand pros/cons. This just seems faster (its now a tool change that takes care of you WCS) and as previously mentioned, you don't have to slow down, pay close attention to probing as to not do something right. I broke my 1st tip within 5 minutes of receiving the probe, thankfully I planned ahead and ordered an extra. Going further than WCS, you can have areas probe after machining to compare and check for tolerances....another win. I'm just a bit perplexed as to why 3 side of a boss with pass and the 4th side will give a collision message. I would assume something to do with a tolerance but I have .400 over travel.
Well, hopefully other will dabble in this area as well, seems kind of untapped as of now. I'll have to post some vids of setup and machining to maybe spark others interest. I know I'm a bit too excited in the though of CAM probing.


----------

